# MOTW is..... Renair



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

Member of the week is Renair


get asking questions


----------



## ScottS (Apr 14, 2008)

I like asking the first question.  

What is your most favorite thing to photograph, and do you have a picture of said, thing/subject?


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 14, 2008)

Where do you live?  Do you like it there?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

Guinness or Caffreys??


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 14, 2008)

Paper or plastic?


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

I love to photograph the coastlines of Dublin, I usually like to get get an hour before sunrise to get out to the location, pick the best point and wait for the colours of the sky to change as the sun comes up.  Also ordering the perfect pint of Guinness, taking a photo of it, and then drinking the black gold!






#2 -  I live in Dublin Ireland

#3 - Mmmmm..... Definitely Guinness

#4 - Paper


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't know much about you....tell us about yourself.   

What's your job?

Do you prefer comedies, action or scary movies?

You've won an all expenses paid trip to anywhere in the world...where would you go?


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2008)

Why?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

Happiest moment of your life?

Do you think we should start a week of us all having Irish themed avatars?

So what's it like rubbing shoulders with the likes of Bono?


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

Born in 1973, German Mother, Danish Father, Irish born.  It explains a lot in my life, the Germans wanted to Invade Ireland in WW2, the Vikings DID invade Ireland over 1000 years ago, I live in Ireland and all 3, German, Danish, Irish love a good drink!
Started taking pix in 1994 with a Zenith 12XP after being caught in a bomb scare, as a precaution bomb disposal did a controlled explosion of the vehicle and since then was hooked.  Had 12 cameras to date.  Minolta, Canon, Nikon, Yaschica etc etc.

Winning an all expenses trip.... Mmmm.... would go to Egypt... or Lake Louise in the Canadian Rockies.

Rubbing shoulders with Bono.... He's small for a start.  But thinks he's a big shot.  Decent bloke really, but doesnt like paparazzi and lots of media attention when he's out around town.

Happiest moment of my life, to be honest it was when I got engaged 2 years ago, but unfortunately we broke up in January this year, very complicated and amicable, hopefully it will work out in the future but who knows....  Also, getting caught up in a explosion and managing to get out with little more then a few cuts and bruises.....


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh yeah, Antartican, Comedies, definitely Comedies.   Superbad and Hot Fuzz are two of my favourite comedies of the last year.
As for my job, I work in Pensions and Investments.  Sucks!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 14, 2008)

how are you feeling????


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

Does Guinness really taste better in Ireland??


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I am feeling better today then yesterday, this will be my 6th week out of work due to illness.  I now have to take tranquilisers in the morning and have to get hypnotherapy this weekend due to a phobia I developed due to a prostate and bowl issue.  Sucks!  So far I spent 1075 on doctors and medicines in the last 6 weeks, (approx $1450)  

Does Guinness really taste better in Ireland, YES.  Guinness doesnt travel well.  When it is shipped from Ireland, the Guinness in your local pub in the UK, Germany, US etc could be from the same barrel thats been sitting there for weeks or months as it is an acquired taste.  Whereas in Ireland, almost everyone enjoys a pint of Guinness so most kegs of Guinness are gone in 2-3 days of delivery, so its always lovely and fresh!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 14, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Do you think we should start a week of us all having Irish themed avatars?


 
YES!!!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm proud to say that my dad's last name is Fleharty (used to be O'Flaherty) and my mom's last name was Briels (used to be O'Briels).

With that being said. I would love to have an Irish accent... could you teach me? 

Could you get me a tartan (sp?)?

If peoples walets turned into donuts, wouldn't they be too squishy for people to sit down?


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2008)

How tall are you?

Do you always wear green?

If I catch you do I get gold?


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

6ft 4

Only Green I ever wear is an Irish Rugby Jersey.  

If you catch me, the only Gold I have is Black Gold (aka, a Pint of Guinness!)


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 14, 2008)

what is your opinion of these shoes?

http://goodsamaritan15.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/samba.jpg


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

whats your dream bit of photographic kit?


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

I like the shoes Beth.  I'd certainly wear them....

Dream piece of kit, mmm.... Gotta be a Nikon D3, along with the Nikon 17-55mm F2.8  70-200mm F2.8 and the 400mm   Thats my dream kit.
But as you asked the dream 'bit' of kit, it would be the D3


----------



## Ajay (Apr 14, 2008)

Other than a pint of Guinness, what photograph that you have taken is your favorite?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 14, 2008)

Renair said:


> I like the shoes Beth.  I'd certainly wear them....


i wore mine yesterday!!!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I got skipped ...

I'm proud to say that my dad's last name is Fleharty (used to be O'Flaherty) and my mom's last name was Briels (used to be O'Briels).

With that being said. I would love to have an Irish accent... could you teach me? 

Could you get me a tartan (sp?)?

If peoples walets turned into donuts, wouldn't they be too squishy for people to sit down?


----------



## ferny (Apr 14, 2008)

Why has Spiffy turned into a man?


----------



## matt-l (Apr 14, 2008)

living in dublin, have you ever caught a wee little leprechaun?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

I was playing with a D3 today as it happens, are you jealous?


----------



## Kazoo (Apr 14, 2008)

Could you mow your lawn if you lived near the Burren? 

Glad to hear today is a better day  :hug::


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

whats your favourite type of music?

favourite band?

last gig you went to?


----------



## Renair (Apr 14, 2008)

Chris, no, I cant teach you to have an Irish accent, its a difficult one to master.  Also the Tartan Kilt is based on your family colours.

Ajay, one of my other favourite photographs was one taken of Angelina Jolie, she was so nice in person, a real sweet heart.

Matt, never seen a leprechaun in Dublin, however, if you go to the west of Ireland, your bound to see a few of the little fella's!

Prophet, Yes, I am Jealous!

Kazoo - I dont think people have lawns near the Burren.   The landscape stretches for over 250 miles and its all Limestone.  Closest thing you can get to a lunar landscape, also a brilliant place to photograph considering over 1 million years ago it used to be at the bottom of the ocean.   Now its the only place on the planet outside the North Pole with those particular yellow flowers.  Its illegal to pick them.....


----------



## Ajay (Apr 14, 2008)

Renair said:


> Ajay, one of my other favourite photographs was one taken of Angelina Jolie, she was so nice in person, a real sweet heart.


 
Proof?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 14, 2008)

Truth be told, have you ever poured a shot of Tia Maria on the top of your Guinness?

Have you kissed the Blarney Stone?

Boiled Bacon & Cabbage, Irish Stew, Steak & Guinness Pie or a nice Lamb Stew?


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

LOST PROPHET - Favourite type of music, anything really except OASIS!
Favourite Band:  Goo Goo Dolls
Last Gig:  U2 - Rattle and Hum (Tribute Band)


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Ajay and Kundalini - Proof I met and photographed Angelina Jolie?  See Below!





#1




#2




#3

#3 Is the one I have blown up to 20x16 inchs and professionally framed.

All taken in Dublin back in 2004


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Have I kissed the Blarney Stone, no-chance, I only discovered I was afraid of heights when I got to the top of the castle and its a one way system.  You walk along the wall and its about 1.5 feet wide, with a 250 foot drop on one side, or 150 foot drop into a concrete courtyard on the other!  

Eating, yep, Streak and Guinness Pie!


----------



## ferny (Apr 15, 2008)

What are your turn-ons and turn-offs?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 15, 2008)

Yo from Berlin!


----------



## ferny (Apr 15, 2008)

Who's the black private dick that's a sex machine to all the chicks?

Who is the man that would risk his neck for his brother man?

Can ya dig it?

Who's the cat that won't cop out when there's danger all about?


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Yo! Back at ya Berlin!   Wie gehts?

Ferny, The man you be talkin' about Homie is Shaft!  LOL

Turn on's (Cant post that here, family forum!)  
Turn off's - loads, members of the opposite sex who smoke!  Eh, beautiful people who then open their mouth and they are either dumb or talk with the worst accent, people who eat apples or crisps (chips for Americans)during a movie or when your watching tv at home, its so annoying...  Or someone who is closed minded about life or not open to hear someone elses opinion...
Oh and my 9-5!!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 15, 2008)

how high up your leg do your socks go?

and how far down your leg do your shorts go? 

do you like me more because the shirt im wearing right now is a rugby polo?


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Wearing a Rugby Polo, big plus in my books... How far do my socks go?  Ankle, my shorts, depends, boxers, or normal shorts go to the knee....


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you ever going to respond to my post on the over forum?

Why green?


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Post a shot of my kitchen LOL!  No its crap, nothing at all.
Favourite sport, well is drinking a sport?  Rugby!
22 divided by 7, eh, 3.1xxxxx

Hey, a Wood Pigeon just flew into my window..... that was funny!

Why Green?  Dont get that one....


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 15, 2008)

what's your opinion of people who eat alone in sit down restaurants?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 15, 2008)

Renair said:


> Why Green? Dont get that one....


 
Me neither.


----------



## Renair (Apr 15, 2008)

Beth, I dont really have an opinion on that, people are free to do whatever they wish.  They may be someone stood up for a date, or maybe someone who just enjoys some fine food and some quiet.....


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 15, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> what's your opinion of people who eat alone in sit down restaurants?


 

LOL... I was going to say... Renair you better be careful how you answer this cause I do that all the time...


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 15, 2008)

teriyaki beef jerky, yay or nay?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 15, 2008)

Have you ever:

-broken a bone
-performed live (singing, acting, comedy, whatever)
-met other TPF members in person


----------



## Renair (Apr 16, 2008)

Beef Jerky, never tried it.

Met another forum member - no.
Tried singing/ comedy etc no.
Broken a bone, oh yes, loads
Left leg 3 times
Left ribs, all of them!
Left collar bone, 4 times.
Left arm, 3 times, have a metal plate in it now too!
Left wrist, once!

Right side of my body, not a scratch!


----------



## ferny (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you offer cheap flights to Europe?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 16, 2008)

Renair said:


> Broken a bone, oh yes, loads
> Left leg 3 times
> Left ribs, all of them!
> Left collar bone, 4 times.
> ...


Ummm, are you a motorcycle rider or something?  That's a lot of broken bones!


----------



## Renair (Apr 16, 2008)

Not an airline, so I dont offer cheap flights to Europe....

Yep, lot of broken bones, just unlucky!!!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 16, 2008)

do i want to invest some money into my digital camera and get a nice lens? or do i not want to?


----------



## Renair (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh, you always want too.... Thing about photography is you never stop.  You will take photos till the day you die, so may as well be great at it.....


----------



## Christina (Apr 16, 2008)

what is another talent you have, other than photography?

whats the first thing you notice in a person?

Are  you a cat, dog, or fish person?


----------



## Renair (Apr 16, 2008)

Mmmm... other talent, I guess I can tell a good joke.

First thing I notice in a person is always their eyes and if they have a sense of humour.

Dog or Cat, not really a fish person.  Had two gold fish once, Stinky and Jaws!


----------



## Christina (Apr 16, 2008)

Renair said:


> Mmmm... other talent, I guess I can tell a good joke.
> quote]
> 
> whats your favorite joke?


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 16, 2008)

Kobe or Lebron?


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

Well Christina, you read the other joke I had in this forum, here's a quick one, well at least it sounded funny when I heard it in the pub!

Two cannibals on a beach are eating this clown, one turns to the other and says "Here, this guy tastes a bit funny!"



RKW, Kobe or Lebron?  Dont know what they are, some type of Cheesy?  If its cheese I tasted Kobe and I like that, or maybe that was colby????


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL, Kobe Bryant was the name that popped into my head, dont know why or what sport, anyhow, like cheese, they can both stink!!!  J/K  Dont like Basketball so I cant comment on that.


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I just cut the lawn in the back and oooow, my back!  Hasnt been cut since last summer!  Plans for the weekend, well just waiting till tomorrow and then seeing.  Might if I am lucky spend the whole weekend shooting city and coast shots!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 17, 2008)

what is you most used tip that you got off TPF?


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

I havent used any tips from the photo forum.... strange when you think about it.  But I guess over the 14 years I have been doing it, the only thing I look for now is more inspiration and by looking at other peoples work, it can inspire.....


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2008)

What's the name of your favourite pub?

Name some TV shows you watch (assuming you do watch the telly)

Do you tend to be on time, late, or early for appointments?


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

Favourite pub:  The Waterside
TV Shows: Scrubs, The Simpsons, Wildlife
Early for appointments, I'm a Leo!!!!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2008)

Renair said:


> Early for appointments, I'm a Leo!!!!


:er: 
So am I. But I seem to have a teensy problem with punctuality.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 17, 2008)

Why does LP like otters while Anty likes penguins?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> :er:
> So am I. But I seem to have a teensy problem with punctuality.



Really??? I hadn't noticed :greenpbl:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 17, 2008)

do you recognize the person in my avatar?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 17, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Really??? I hadn't noticed :greenpbl:


layball:


:blushing:


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 17, 2008)

Why don't I know you?
Where have you been?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you an outdoorsy type?
Would you be so kind as to take a picture of your view from any window in your home?
Do you cook or are you better at ordering in?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 17, 2008)

should i go down the shore on saturday to take some pictures and to spend the day??


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont recognise the pic in your Avatar Lost Prophet.  
I am outdoorsey as you say, I can cook and I do order in sometimes too.

Picture from my kitchen window, if you really want one I can, but its just a boring garden with a house at the back facing mine.

Beth, you really want new shoes, just admit it.... go shopping!!!!!


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

Big Bully, not sure why you dont know me, well I do, I dont get to post much normally and when I do, they are pretty random, also, I have only been to Indiana once, not like I bumped into you or anything, but that would have been cool, we could have shared 'war stories' over a drink or something....


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 18, 2008)

Renair said:


> Beth, you really want new shoes, just admit it.... go shopping!!!!!


why would i want new shoes? i bought new ones in october (the ones i showed you a picture of and you liked. i happen to be wearing them today )
well.... what am i shopping for? a new lens? because the 28-80mm i ordered for my slr arrived yesterday and i love it. isnt that grounds for going down the shore and enjoying it!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 18, 2008)

Have you seen the film Grandma's Boy?? Its very good, I'd even say it is better than Superbad


----------



## Melanie (Apr 18, 2008)

How many fingers do I have up?

Hehehe

Would you consider going Husky dog sledding?


----------



## Renair (Apr 18, 2008)

Mel, 27, but thats because I currently am on tranquilers for a phobia I developed.... weird that, but it is hopefully cured today after some hypnotherapy......


----------



## Renair (Apr 18, 2008)

Rymo, bbq, I got chicken, quarter pounders and hotdogs.....  Also some René Specials!


----------



## Renair (Apr 19, 2008)

Well its my last day as MOTW, thanks for some nice and some 'mental' questions.... he he


----------

